# Info about life living in Positano region



## Lynp

Hello are there any English speakers living near or in Positano, who would be willing to impart experience details about living in these regions. Lynp


----------



## rpizzica

Hi there, I don't leave in Positano but I go every year with my wife for Le Ferie, we are in Abruzzo. Questios, are you in italy now? where are you from? Have you been in Positano ?
The reason I am asking you this simples questions is to see if you know in what you are getting into, Positano is a beautiful town but even for me been an Italian will be hard to move there unless I have tons of money! To start from scratch in Positano is not easy. To go as a tourist is magnificent. In your situation I will go and spend few month, obviously I will go between November and March not in summer time , we ALL know in summer is perfect.  good luck! And no matter where you want to move just take the time to leave few month before you move and spend all your money.


----------



## rpizzica

Sorry for my English


----------



## rpizzica

Hi there, Positano is a very cool little town for vacation I rather live in Sorrento


----------



## Lynp

rpizzica said:


> Sorry for my English


Thank you so much for your reply, iv married into a Positano family we have a home there already, I'm just looking for English speakers of any nationality and share experiences I need to improve my Italian my husband was brought up in England. We intend to spend summers there. Thank you.


----------



## Lynp

Lynp said:


> Thank you so much for your reply, iv married into a Positano family we have a home there already, I'm just looking for English speakers of any nationality and share experiences I need to improve my Italian my husband was brought up in England. We intend to spend summers there. Thank you.


Your English is much better than my Italian it is very good.


----------

